# Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde,

meine Freundin und ich sind auf den Fisch gekommen und probieren seit kurzer Zeit diverse Fische zum zubereiten aus. Doch es will uns absolut nicht gelingen und diverse Tiere durften angegessen in die Mülltonne wandern. Eine Schande für das schöne Tier. Und damit dies nicht mehr geschieht, würde ich gerne ein paar Tipps von euch erfahren.

Bisher haben wir uns mit Forelle, Aal, Hecht, Karpfen, Dorsch und Köhler probiert. Im Norwegen Urlaub haben eben der Dorsch und Köhler super geklappt, das Problem sind dann eher unsere heimischen Fische. Da hat uns bisher nur der Hecht geschmeckt, den wir in einer Soße im Backofen zubereitet haben.

Unser Problem ist das alle Fische so widerlich Wässerig schmecken. Als würde man in eine Toilette beißen. Irgend etwas machen wir da wohl verkehrt.

Als Beispiel bei einer Forelle: Diese haben wir ausgenommen und mit Gewürzen von außen und innen eingerieben. Dazu dann noch Zwibeln, Zitrone und Kräuter von außen und innen ausgelegt und dann anschließend in den Backofen in Alu-Folie. Oder auch mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paniermehl gebraten. Es schmeckt immer Wässerig. 
Heute haben wir zwei Aale im Backofen mit Soße zubereitet. Es war grauenvoll. Dazu gab es einen Karpfen den wir Filetiert und später mit Panade gebraten haben. Auch nicht sehr lecker, konnte aber stellenweise noch gegessen werden.


Ich weiß leider nicht was wir falsch machen, hoffe allerdings auf einige Hilfreiche Tipps und Fragen eurerseits, damit ich vielleicht mögliche Fehlerquellen und Probleme auf den Grund gehen kann.

Ich bedanke mich Leute


----------



## fordfan1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Schwierig,wie definiert ihr denn "wässrig"?

Ne Forelle als Beispiel einfach ausnehmen,spülen und dann mit etwas Zitronensaft innen beträufel und salzen,fünf min. warten und ab in die Pfanne,alternativ räuchern.

Karpfen etwas länger mit der Zitrone ziehen lassen,dann "Kotteletts" schneiden und räuchern,altenativ säuern und salzen,halbieren und frittieren.

Nen Aal eigentlich immer räuchern,bin persönlich kein Freund von "in Gelee" oder Brataal.

Barsch nur ausnehmen uns leicht salzen,ab in die Pfanne und schmeckt 

Ne Brasse lässt sich z.B. super räuchern oder man macht Frikadellen von.

Nachtrag:Manchmal ist etwas mehr einfach "zuviel".


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Das wichtigste habe ich vergessen, ich habe keine Möglichkeit selber zu räuchern(kein Garten) und bin auf zubereitung in der Küche angewiesen.

Wässerig wäre die beste beschreibung, es schmeckt einfach total nach abgestandem See oder so. Sehr fischig, einfach unangenehm.


----------



## skally (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Hi,

fall`s du eher einen "fischigen modrigen" geschmack meinst, kann unter andern am schon nicht mehr so der frischeste Fisch sein.

Kann es sein das die Fische in Norwegen besser versorgt wurden in bezug schneller gekühlt/ allgemeine Niedrigere Temperaturen nach dem Fang?

Son Fisch wird bei diesen momentanen Temperaturen echt schnell bah. :c(z.b: Wenn man Bilder sieht wo die Haut des Fisches schon "knittrig ledrig"wirken(sonnen gegart nenn ich das gern), u.a. ein Zeichen für ersten "gammel".) Auch wenn beim ausnehmen sich die Bauchgräten vom Fleisch lösen ist des schon nicht mehr so frisch.
Auch falsches betäuben und ggfs kein Kehlschnitt zum ausbluten können Fleischqualität beeinflussen.

Am besten Kühltasche/Box+ Eis für die Fänge, des in Schatten top.:m Fall`s dies nicht möglich ist da zu sperrig oder whatever, benutze ich gern son sehr nassen Lappen um den Fisch wickeln, die Verdunstungkälte kühlt den Fisch ein wenig ab. Regelmäßig feucht halten, aber dennoch keine möglichkeit für den ganzen Tag!

Bloß keine Kunststoff-Tüten, oder Fische im wärmeren(10°) Wasser lagern. Besonders Teichwasser hat sehr viele Organismen die sich sehr über totes Gewebe freuen! Nach 2-3Stunden sind die Kiemen der eigentlich frischen Fische son total ausgebleicht, auch das klare Auge vermisst man. :-(

Guten Appetit. ^^

Beste grüße


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Eingefroren waren Eure Fische aber nicht. Oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Alle Fische aus dem gleichen Gewässer?


----------



## Killerschnauze (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Also Fische würde ich bei diesem Wetter ohne Kühlung nicht länger als 2 Stunden liegen lassen.
Wichtig: Kehlschnitt und möglichst gleich am Gewässer ausnehmen.
Eingeweide werden dann natürlich sofort vergraben.

Alternative: Karpfensack oder Setzkescher wenn nicht verboten.

Zur Zubereitung:

Salz, Pfeffer, fertig. Mehr kommt bei mir eigentlich nicht dran.

Karpfen kräftig von innen und außen Salzen, pfeffern und zusammen mit Kartoffeln (Tymian, Majoran, Salz Pfeffer, etwas Öl) in den Backofen. Bei 180 grad Heißluft ca. 40-50minuten (ohne Vorheizen). Karpfen mit ca 1,5kg und 45cm. Wichtig, keine Alufolie um den Fisch.

Bei größeren Karpfen oder auch Hechten mach ich Filet meist paniert, Hier auch Salz pfeffer Mehl Ei Paniermehl und ab in die Pfanne, die mit ca. 3mm Öl voll ist.

Forelle: Salz, Pfeffer und ab in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill.

Aal: Räuchern

Hecht: je nach Größe so wie den Karpfen zubereiten oder auf den Grill.

Kauf dir ein Backtermometer wenn du unsicher bist ob der Karpfen im Rohr durch ist. Das Thermometer wird in den Fisch gesteckt und der Fisch ist bei ca. 65 -70 Grad durch.

mfg
martin


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*



> Wichtig, keine Alufolie um den Fisch.



Neben den anderen richtigen Tipps ist dies sicher einer der wichtigeren!
Wenn du Fisch in Alufolie einpackst,dann ist der im einen Saft gedünstet
und das schmeckt mir (und den meisten) auch nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

dein Problem hört sich nach falschem auftauen an. Du musst den Fisch (oder Filets) auf ein paar Lagen Küchenkrepp im Kühlschrank auftauen lassen. So hast du keinen "wässrigen" Fisch mehr.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Ich danke euch für die Tipps und werde diese demnächst einmal ausprobieren. Auf einiges davon habe ich geachtet, anderes wiederum noch nicht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Rückmeldung geben.



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Eingefroren waren Eure Fische aber nicht. Oder?


Manche ja, andere waren frisch.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle Fische aus dem gleichen Gewässer?


Die Fische sind aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern, weshalb ich darauf spekulieren würde das es nicht am Gewässer liegt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Moin,

magst Du überhaupt Süswasserfisch? 

Schonmal leckeren zuvor gegessen ?

Seefisch schmeckt mir auch einfach besser...|rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Wenns aus verschiedenen Gewässern kommt, wird schwierig - soooo viel kann man nicht falsch machen bei Fisch..

Wenig würzen, wenig Hitze - dann passts - ausser Fischqualität war halt nix..


----------



## schumi9 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Hei,

einfach braten und nicht in Folie dünsten. Frittieren ist dabei noch besser als braten, ist auch bequemer, drum mach ich das so ;o) 

Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Evtl. mal aufs nächste Grillfest mitnehmen, und dann einfach würzen und in die fischzangen packen. Allerdings weniger Hitze und längere Grillzeit


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

ich machs so: und mir schmeckts sehr gut
z.b. bachforelle -fangfrisch 
fisch ausnehmen -gut abspülen-trocken tupfen-würzen mit salz und pfeffer-reichlich frische petersillie hacken-paar zwiebelringe schneiden-etwas butter-alles in den fisch geben-und ab in den backofen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> magst Du überhaupt Süswasserfisch?
> 
> Schonmal leckeren zuvor gegessen ?


Fisch esse ich schon gerne, seit ich ein Kind bin.
Salzwasser Fisch erst seit dem Norwegen Urlaub (vor einer Woche). Und dieser schmeckt mir in der Tat besser.
Allerdings habe ich sonst fast nur geräucherte Fische gegessen, was natürlich ein guter Unterscheid sein kann. Aber dennoch, die Fische die wir zubereiten schmecken bisher nicht so, als würden andere die so essen.

Aber nun haben wir einige gute Tipps bekommen, vielen dank dafür, und können es jetzt vielleicht besser machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...en-fisch-panieren-fisch-backen-anglerboard-tv

Wenn Dir das nicht schmeckt, haste entweder Probleme mit Deinem Geschmacksnerven oder die Fische die Du fängst, sind nicht verzehrgeeignet..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...en-fisch-panieren-fisch-backen-anglerboard-tv
> 
> Wenn Dir das nicht schmeckt, haste entweder Probleme mit Deinem Geschmacksnerven oder die Fische die Du fängst, sind nicht verzehrgeeignet..


Wenn der Koch stimmt, dann stimmt auch der Geschmack


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

ich kann nur zu zander und hecht und forelle was sagen... ich brate oder grille meine fische immer, alles andere mag ich nicht so recht...

fisch filetieren, am besten MIT haut! ich würze mit einer speziellen fischwürzmischung hier von unserer biomühle, salz pfeffer und manchmal etwas zitrone. Dann in der Pfanne mit einem guten Öl oder Fett mit ein paar Zehen Knoblauch und ein paar Stängeln Rosmarin braten.... oh fast vergessen, die hautseite immer mehlen... 

wässrig kenn ich eigentlich immer nur wenn der fisch nicht richtig durch ist... und nach fisch schmeckt er eigentlich nur wenn er nicht mehr frisch ist...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fisch ordentlich zubreiten: Doch ohne Erfolg*

Da nenne ich einfach mal ein paar Problemfindungsansätze:

- Fisch war vorher eingefroren:
Hier kann folgendes passieren, was zu wässrigem Fisch führt:
1. Fisch war zu lange eingefroren
2. Kühlkette wurde unterbrochen oder Tiefkühlgerät braucht zu lange um aus Frischgut => Gefriergut zu machen(Temp.- Leistungsstufe zu niedrig gewählt)
3. falsch aufgetaut
4. Fisch nachdem Autauen nicht trocken getupft an der Luft liegen lassen(wenigstens 10 min).

- Fisch schmeckt modrig (ein weiteres Problem, dass mit dem Wässrigproblem nichts zu tun hat):
Das kann je nach Gewässer und Fischart vorkommen, lässt sich jedoch in den Griff bekommen.
Dazu fettreiches Gewebe entfernen(z.B. Bauchlappen), Haut samt Unterhautfettgewebe und Fisch(besser Filets oder Steaks) anschließend für mind. 8- besser 12 Stunden in Salzwasser- Weißwein- Buttermilchmixtur (etwa Drittelmix)einlegen. Diese Beize zieht den Dreckgeschmack doch ganz ordentlich aus dem Fisch. Danach den Fisch mit klarem Wasser spülen, mit Küchenrolle trocken tupfen und entsprechend verarbeiten. Die Beize hat dann ausgedient und darf auf den Kompost od. sonstwo hin.

- Garzeit und/oder Temperatur wurde falsch gewählt:
Fisch hin oder her, kochen muss natürlich schon können. In Bezug auf das Ausbraten eines Filets in der Pfanne, eigentlich keine große Sache, aber heute gibt's auch schon Leute, die beinahe schon schaffen, dass Wasser anbrennt.
Spätestens wenn du es hinbekommst, dass ein zum Trockenwerden neigender Fisch wie z.B. ein frisch zubereiteter Hecht, wässrig schmeckt, solltest du deine Kochkünste kritisch auf auch nur ansatzweises Vorhandensein hinterfragen. Ehrrettend kann nur noch sein, dass die Fische aus dem entsprechenden Gewässer einfach Mist sind. Das kommt aber eigentlich nur bei Fischen vor, die relativ frisch besetzt wurden und in der Zucht "turbogemästet" wurden(meist Forellen).
Solche Fische erkennt man an ultrablassem Fleisch mit wenig Bindung. Der frische Fisch zerfällt nahezu schon beim Filetieren, hat kaum Bindung zur Haut und in sich selbst.
Gerne falsch gemacht wird:
- Gartemperatur zu hoch
- Garzeit zu kurz

So nun schau mal, ob was zutreffendes dabei ist!:g


----------

